# Tom Kellog Spectrum



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm contemplating putting up my Tom Kellog Spectrum frameset with an Enve 2.0 fork for sale. I'm hoping to get a feedback as to what will be a fair asking price. The condition is excellent. Your input is greatly appreciated.
**Forgot to mention; Frame is a Titanium 3/2.5**


----------

